# Tree/huntn dogs



## JN86 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thought I would start a thread of pictures past and present. Postem if you gotten.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 19, 2020)

Fine looking blue dog !  Sharp brindle ! My kind of tree hugger ! Fine looking hunting partner too ! Keep them coming !


----------



## JN86 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Fine looking blue dog !  Sharp brindle ! My kind of tree hugger ! Fine looking hunting partner too ! Keep them coming !


Thanks. Little man sure enjoys huntn with his pawpaw/ my dad.


----------



## normaldave (Apr 21, 2020)

One of these two runs 'em up the tree, the other tends to run them to the corral...


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Apr 23, 2020)

Here are some of the best I’ve had.

This was my first coon dog (Dixie). She is still the hardest hunting most intense dog I’ve owned.  A friend of my dads gave her to me as a six week old pup when I was in the 8th grade. 



These are two pups that I raised out of Dixie. This picture was their first tree without an older dog at 8 months old. Unfortunately the little female on the right died running a bear crossing a flooded river just a few weeks after this picture was taken. The black male on the left made a top notch bear and coon dog. He also died too young at 6 years old of blastomycosis.



This one is the last coon dog I owned. He was also the most fun to hunt. He hunted close and was super accurate.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 23, 2020)

Them"s some fine looking dogs ! They looked good stretched out like that !


----------



## rigderunner (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## rigderunner (Apr 25, 2020)

Red dog was teko
Daylight blue dog was spook
The other blue dog and guy is Brandon Dean with his dog blue


----------



## ArmyTaco (Sep 29, 2020)

She technically ain't mine but she's lived here for a while now.


----------



## bogobble (Oct 12, 2020)

Love those pictures of those coon hounds. Back in the 80s and 90s I had several coon dogs. Some better than others. Had a couple walkers that were good, an old white bluetick hound with a beautiful bugle mouth on track and hard chop on tree. But my best coon dog was a black Mt curr, and yep, he would bark track every breath, and would put em up a tree quick. Didn't have cell phone back then so no pictures. Wish y'all could have seen my coon dogs. ?


----------



## superfreak (Oct 14, 2020)

My English male


----------



## 4x4 (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is my little squirrel dog, Commander. He just turned 4yrs old in September


----------



## bogobble (Oct 19, 2020)

He's a handsome little boy 4x4.
I had a little half curr and half sheperd that favored your dog. His name was bo, he was an excellent sq dog.


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

I’ve lost a lot of pictures over the years but I found a few off a sd card I was just going though to put in a trail cam


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 20, 2020)

A couple more


----------



## ArmyTaco (Oct 20, 2020)

superfreak said:


> My English male
> View attachment 1043800


How is he bred?


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Oct 23, 2020)

Not tree dawgs but I worked a few of the bird dogs at work today getting ready to start quail hunts soon


----------



## bogobble (Oct 23, 2020)

Love to watch those bird dogs on point.


----------



## Doug B. (Oct 24, 2020)

boggoble said:


> Love to watch those bird dogs on point.


They tree silent on those birds. ??


----------



## superfreak (Oct 27, 2020)

ArmyTaco said:


> How is he bred?


He’s heavy Main Street. Directly out of Main Street Jack and a female directly out of Main Street Max and a Smooth Talking female.


----------



## Fletch_W (Oct 28, 2020)

JN86 said:


> Thought I would start a thread of pictures past and present. Postem if you gotten.
> View attachment 1013126



What kind of dog is this? (the brindle in the first post)


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 28, 2020)

Fletch_W said:


> What kind of dog is this? (the brindle in the first post)


Mountain cur


----------



## JN86 (Oct 28, 2020)

Yap mountain cur


----------



## brian lancaster (Oct 30, 2020)

The only coin dog I ever owned I had to put a eyeball in his hind end so he could see what he was backtracking


----------



## bogobble (Oct 30, 2020)

brian lancaster said:


> The only coin dog I ever owned I had to put a eyeball in his hind end so he could see what he was backtracking



Lol. !!!


----------



## Buddrow (Nov 20, 2020)

Had a mountain Feist growing up. Dang good squirrel dog. He passed many years ago. Dont have a place to run with dogs. Looking for another. Our digger dog just passed last week. Half Australian Shepherd/chow mix. Terrible at hunting. Very good at protecting us.


----------



## KILLNTM (Nov 22, 2020)




----------

